# waterproof labels



## seaturtle (Dec 26, 2010)

For my cream tubs I have been using "weatherproof" labels from onlinelabels.com but I find that the ink smears when it comes in contact with water. I print the labels on my inkjet printer. I tried to use the low quality setting to reduce the amount of ink. It hardly smears, however, the writing is gray instead of black. Does anyone have success with printing waterproof labels at home?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2010)

I do but I'm using a laser printer....


----------



## seaturtle (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Lindy.


----------



## Bukawww (Dec 27, 2010)

Lindy, would you mind sharing what labels and what printer you are using?  I just bought a new printer but its going back tomorrow since it FAILED big time to print labels for me.

It tried to EAT my labels...the lables will be the death of me right now unless I can find a great price on printed labels or a cost effective way to print them myself (and still have them look great).


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't sell anything but was reviewing this board "just in case, one day." I get my labels from online labels for my husband's honey. You have to specify if you are using a laser or inkjet printer when you order. You may have laser labels. I think they are even the same number??? I made that mistake before.
Good luck


----------



## seaturtle (Dec 27, 2010)

I have requested samples of the  weatherproof laser labels from onlinelabels.com. They are more than happy to send out samples so people can try them before placing an order.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 27, 2010)

My labels come from U-Line and they truly are waterproof and will even stay on the container when soaked in water (I tested).  I have a Samsung Printer and when I print the clear labels I use the setting for photograph as paper and then just use the normal toner setting.  For the white ones - I use the label setting for paper and normal for toner.

The reason a laser printer works is that unlike an inkjet that just lays the ink on top relying on the substrate to absorb it, lasers use toner which is sealed into/onto the material using heat.  It is really important that you only use products meant for laser and that you adjust your settings for each type of printing you are going (label, photo, cardstock, etc.)  If the labels are not meant for laser printer then the heat is going to remove them from the backing and create a mess.

HTH


----------



## seaturtle (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks again, Lindy, for your help. It is definitely worth investing in a quality laser printer. I also love uline but when I checked their weatherproof labels I found that the sizes they offer are very limited. Could not find the size I need. Will keep researching...


----------



## jdranch (Dec 28, 2010)

I use vinyl water resistant labels from planetlabel. I have an inkjet. So far, so good. http://www.planetlabel.com/product/whit ... -rectangle


----------

